# NCE in SD40



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Has any one installed a NCE decoder in a USA trains SD40? What is needed to make the number board lights work? I have everything else hooked up but those so need to know how to do. Thanks. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my answer. Later RJD


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 09/15/2008 7:54 AM
Got my answer. Later RJD



And???? Are you going to share or is it a secret?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Barry that I am Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Visit my page on the SD40-2 on my web site... It will probably be in the top 10 recently modified pages, but also TRAINS...MOTIVE POWER...USA TRAINS... then look for the SD40-2 section, we worked on it today, almost done, but I blew up the headlights! RJ is replacing with LEDs anyway... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi greg 
What is the track voltage you get from your NCE booster. I read your web site and you seem to say that you have 24 volts rms on the track . Is this from the NcE booster with the voltage turned up or do you use some other system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 24v RMS measured by RampMeter (Tony's Trains). 

Special modification by NCE, most NCE 10 amp boosters top out at 20.1 to 20.3 volts (by my experience). 

Larry at NCE did the mods for me on my two boosters. Makes a big difference in top speed. Otherwise passenger locos had top speed of 62-65 smph... just a little low... don't always run that fast, but the protoype could hit over 100. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg are you saying the one I had from you was set up for 24 volts. dang I blew that one. Later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

So Greg turning up the potentiometers inside a NCE booster will only produce 20 volts RMS. Is there any reasonable priced DCC system that will give 24Volts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what "reasonable price" means









Forgetting price, I don't know of any booster available in the US that puts out over 22 volts, I think the LGB MTS booster does this voltage.

I am very happy with the NCE equipment, and the modification to produce 24 volts was very inexpensive. I'm not aware of any other DCC manufacturer that would do this for you.

If you want to be in this "arena" you need to be somewhat careful, since you are running at the max NMRA voltage, and not all decoder manufacturers meet NMRA specs. For example the Bachmann 3 truck shay with the "Quasinami" will not run over 21 volts...

The upshot is that if you want to get every last bit of performance, and you need to get prototype top speeds on any loco (this is my situation), the last thing you want to ask about is cost.

Reliability, compatibility, support, quality is where you want to be. 

(anyway you only buy one control system, you several locos)

Regards, Greg


----------

